# infrared sensor



## عبدالرحمن ابوحمزة (26 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل يمكن ان يفيدني احد في ال IR detector الموضح في الصورة في المرفقات

في بيانات توصيل ال3 ارجل , وايضا هل يتم توصيله على المايكرو كنترولر على ال analog port or digital ports
وهل يجب ادخالهم على ال ADC


----------



## كيرو عبده (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------

